# My shiny babies



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

I have finally gotten to the point where most of my mice are either satin or satin carriers. Each litter has more and more shiny babies, so now I can start focussing a lot more on the pattern and type of my mice. I also need to get a buck that isnt brindle, it kind of snuck in while I was selecting for satin, and now its definitely invading my stock (brindle, that is) :x

This is the father of all the litters below (broken unmarked brindle)









Bred to her:









They produced 10 babies (love these stats: 8 are satin, and there are 7 does 3 bucks)









The satin does


















The bucks (centre one is a satin carrier)









Bred to her:








They produced 8 babies, culled down to these 4 females (centre 2 are satin):









And heres a couple of other baby piles, anything that isnt satin is a carrier


----------



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

Wow, I would love to have a few of these in my stock! I love the piebald brindle satin doe, soooo nice!


----------



## Myth (May 22, 2009)

Some gorgeous babes in that lot !! :love


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Stunning wealth of pretty shiny mousies! I'm so envious; they all look good, but I especially drool over the darker marked satin brindle in the first pic, lower right, and in the middle, second photo. Marked brindle is my third favorite after champagne tan and fawn, and you have oodles of fawn and red. The other litters are very nice as well.


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Oh my gosh, PRETTY babies! I want to steal them all! Or I suppose, I could settle for just stealing the second, fourth, and fifth does from the first litter, and the fourth in the second litter, ooh, and maybe... okay, yeah, I'd love them all. :lol:


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

ooooo *gets mousenapping hat on* those are some gorgeous babies


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

I tried researching the location of these lovelies....probably just as well the location isn't shown in the member listings. Other wise I'd be tempted to mousenap as well.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm actually not too far away from you moustress, I live in Winnipeg. Although I have no idea about the regulations for transporting mousenapped meece across the border


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

!! :shock: I may be planning a road trip! I wonder about getting meeces across the border...

We used to drive up to Winnipeg every February for a big weekend house party and music circle. I am thinking.....it would be great to see our friends, and great to meet another breeder face to face. I wonder about bringing some of my meeces and how that would work at the border.

Five minutes later:

there are no restrictions on bringing meeces into Canada, and probably none in bringing them out, either! Ooh, ooh, ooh! Maybe when the weather gets nicer...whaddya think?


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

I was curious (and daydreaming about your mice) so I looked it up  Regarding bringing mice to Canada:



> The Canadian Food Inspection Agency does not permit the importation of:
> 
> 1. prairie dogs, gambian pouch rats, or squirrels from any country; or
> 2. any rodents from Africa.
> ...


And from the US Customs and Border Protection website I found this:


> Other common pets such as rabbits, ferrets, hamsters, gerbils and guinea pigs may be imported if they are in good health.


So as long as you double check your car for squirrels and prairie dogs before heading up, it appears that cross-border mousenapping would be fine. Which means you get to bring me a couple of your gorgeous tris in exchange for some of these brindles   But seriously, I would love to meet you, and would be honoured for you to mousenap some of my babies to add to your mousery. Shoot me a PM if you decide on that road trip!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

You read the same stuff I did! I am seriously planning even as we speak. I'll let you know as soon as we figure out the logistics. I'd wait for warmer weather. I never agin want to on that north/south route on a windy day with snow blowing everywhere. It was sunny, so we saw lots of 'snowbows', but the driver couldn't enjoy it at all. Probably in April or May? We love Winnipeg! Gonna have to see if our friends can get a music party going while we're there.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Highway driving in poor weather is certainly not fun! We had a blizzard the other day and it took me well over an hour just to get to work, which is usually a 30 minute drive.. Best be safe and wait. I'm sure your friends will have enough notice to be able to plan something, and if you're driving all this way for some mice you might as well get together with them too!

Do you want me to hold on to any of these fuzzies for you? I have them all for sale but I'll keep them for you until the spring if you see anything you want


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Awww, I just love your shiny babies- adorable!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Looking at your photos is like one of the crazy dreams I've had where I'm somewhere, in someone else's house, and I enter a room and open a cupboard or cabinet 'somewhere' and there are gorgeous mousies swarming around loose; all the colors I love and then some (once I dreamed a lavender on white brindled) and I just start trying to collect as many as I can, putting them on my shoulders and in pockets...I used to have dreams about baby box turtles, but mousing superceded those dreams.

I'd like a standard agouti self, and a standard fawn self, and would take satin as well if available. Do I see a blue in one of those pics?

How often do you breed? Are you like me and do a bunch of litters at the same time? You'll probably have another batch by the time I come up....I am SO looking forward to meeting you and seeing your meeces! And in a city I really enjoy too!


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

I love your description, because that's exactly how I feel looking at your pictures! When I used to go into a pet store, I would get overwhelmed looking at all the mice, and if I planned on taking one home I had the absolute hardest time trying to decide which one, and usually end up taking 3 or 4  (Which is why I don't go into pet stores with mice anymore!) But I actually don't have any agouti mice at all. Anything that might look agouti in the pics is either chocolate or mock chocolate (I have so many different shades, and the camera flash distorts the colour slightly as well). Most of my mice are broken so I don't get too many selfs.. But I will keep my eyes open in the upcoming litters. You have good eyes - there is a little blue doe in the bottom right corner of the 9th picture down.

I constantly have new litters  I remove females from the males when I notice them pregnant, and allow them to raise and wean their litter and go back to the "girls only cage" for a bit before re-breeding them so they get a break between litters. I like putting 2 or more females together in a group nest, since they seem to love the company and can share the responiability of raising the pups. Right now I'm breeding the most I ever have before. I have 15 females in with 3 males (mind you, 2 of the boys are young so aren't quite that "potent" yet), so I will definitely have more for you to choose from by the time you get here!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

lovely to see this developing, i see it says that to take mice across your brders they have to be in good health,i would hate for them to be seized, with the fact that you saying they are in good health not being good enough. Maybe worth getting a vets health certification on them so all your dreams wont be scuppered .


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If I get a mousie to take home, it will be a healthy one (right, like I'm going to come home with only ONE!?) so I'm not worried. My meeces are healthy, so that shouldn't pose a problem either. I doubt any border guard would have the eye to see if a mousie is sick, in any case. I will carry a hard copy of the stuff on the website, though, to back me up.


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Took some new pics of the babies


























Her cute brindle belly


















SO happy with this little boy.. He is my first satin with near perfect double banded Dutch markings! He will be staying for sure 









He is so light in person that he almost looks white, but you can see his markings better in this one


----------



## laoshu (Sep 16, 2009)

stunning little mice! I find it hard to look at your lovely photos and know I cant have any of them


----------



## minibears (Jul 30, 2010)

mine!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

The pied brindle is really cute!


----------



## visitor (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful mousey babies..not seen brindle before..they look fab..and satins are my fave..only have one satin myself


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

That little double dutch boy is a stunner!!! I had a few mice that colour and they were genetically pale 'blue fawns' thats why they get soooo pale, because the blue is known for diluting red colouration.

W xx


----------



## gypsy84 (Jun 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments  Satin mice are SO rare around here that it's taken me a long time to work it into my breeding stock without allowing for too much inbreeding, and now I'm getting to the point where I can really start selecting for colour and type. I think I want to keep the darkest brindle, she's so attractive and I would like to see what she can produce later on.

WillowDragon, that would make a lot of sense - his grandfather was exactly the same (but not satin) and was out of a fawn brindle doe by a blue buck. Since my mice go back to feeder lines it's been tricky trying to figure out who carries what.. But certainly makes for some colourful litters


----------



## Somergal (Sep 25, 2010)

Wow! You have some really cute mice. I love them all!


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

the white speckling on the first couple of baby pics looks like my litter and their mum is a satin am thinking thats what it is rather than a silver tickling through their coats...do you notice that often with your satin/satin carrying litters


----------



## Roland (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice mice and fantastic fotos.. Well done!
What kind of brindle is it? Sex-linked or autosomal?

Best regards, Roland
Chilloutarea Mousery - Tricolor , Splashed , Merle , Recessive Red
The place where science meets fun!


----------

